# Bark Collar?



## pitterchi (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I just started using a Bark Collar for my 12 week old Beagle mix.

He only starts barking when he's in the crate and we're out of sight or not paying attention to him. He stops barking after 20-30min without the bark collar. With the Bark Collar he stops in about 5 min but it seems kinda cruel to hear him bark with a yelp.

Whats too young for the bark collar? Whats your opinion on these devices?

Thanks!


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

I had a bark collar for my two shelties when they were very young, however, what mine did was make a loud pitching noise and not a shock to them. This unfortunately did not work and eventually their barking stopped. The collars you are using are useful for dogs who do not respond to other types of training. I would suggest first more training before using this collar. Does your dog bark because he's bored? 

Many believe these shock collars are "inhumane" and a gentler way is the citronnella collar which shoots off a harmless citronella spray when the dog bars, that provides an unpleasant odor. IF training does not stop your dog from barking, check into alternative collars (just MY suggestion). Good luck.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

I would also like to mention the citronella collar. I haven't used one, but it seems like a good first step before resorting to the shock collar.


----------



## yorkieagility (Aug 30, 2006)

I have used both the citronella and the shock collar before. Both to solve an barking issue. My question to you is do you really need it?

Your dog is a 12 week old puppy. It is natural for it to bark when it is away from you. The mistake people make is they give into the barking, therefore, the puppy quickly realize barking = attention and will bark more and more. However, it doesn't sound like you are giving in to your puppy when he is in his crate.

Now saying that, he will get better and better about not barking in his crate when he starts to realize you are not giving him when he bark. There are also thing you can do to make him like his crate a little bit more. For example, feed him in his crate. Provide toys and things in his crate to keep him occupied. My favorite is the Kong. I stuff it with peanut butter and it keep my dogs occupied in the crate at least for 30 minutes. 

But if you would like to use an anti-bark collar. I would suggest the Citronella collar. It is more effective than the sonic and less agressive than the shock.

I would only use the shock as my last resort.

Good luck.


----------



## pitterchi (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!

I looked into the spray collars but found too many bad reviews. Most of them said the spray would run out. Although it did work for some. 

It does seem more like negative reinforcement...  

Might try other alternatives. Anyone have any alternatives besides ignoring the loud barking? My neighbors would really appreciate it!


----------



## sheltieluver (Sep 8, 2006)

Beagles are prone to be barkers. Having said that, make sure your dog gets plenty of exercise, increase his activity level - a tired dog is a quiet dog! Also, it is best to ignore your puppy when barking. If you continue to pay attention to the dog when barking it will realize the more I bark the more attention I get. Praise your dog when he's quiet. Also, as mentioned put a Kong filled with cheese, peanut butter, etc to keep him occupied while in the crate. Find something more interesting for your puppy to do with his mouth than bark.


----------



## yorkieagility (Aug 30, 2006)

pitterchi said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> It does seem more like negative reinforcement...


I'm sure you realize that all the anti-bark collar are forms negative reinforcement.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've learned that a batch of homemade cookies can quiet even the most stubborn of neighbor...at least until you've found a routine that your dog is satisfied with. Just mainipulate your dogs mental, physical, and social stimulations until you've found a formula that works. And don't forget to practice NILF.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

I definantly dont agree with using an anti bark collar on a pup that is being crate trained.

You are setting yourself up for many problems, crate anxiety for one.

I have never heard of someone going into crate training in this manner. How long have you been working on crate training, and why do you feel you need to make the pup be quiet immediatly?


----------



## Carissa (Aug 5, 2006)

yes, I also dissagree with useing a bark collar on a young pup that is being great trained. expecially where its a begal. when buying the puppy you did relize that beagal's are one of the most voicestist(spelling) dogs there is right? also In the creat make sure he has plenty of toys.

Also It doesnt sould liek your giving in but you said he starts barking after 20 or so minutes...eventually he will stop. We had a female wolf hybrid that had the most horrible high pitch bark in the world. and after use not giving in to her she completely stopped..unless she had to go pee realyl bad and couldnt hold it.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

This post really bothers me because there are so many other options for the puppy that may never have been considered.

I really don't understand, though, why the dog was gotten, especially a beagle mix - if immediate silence was needed upon the humans whim.

I can guarantee if a humane society or a rescue group were to get that pup and hear how it was being "trained" they would be upset, and just advertizing the pup with the background mentioned would make applicants flock to the aide of the pup, due to its prior upbringing.


Here are some links to read through and pay attention to. They will definantly help the puppy out and make it's life much easier to adjust to:

Can We Help index

Crate Training Links

Noise and Barking

No Time For Your Pet?

Finding a new home for your pet


----------



## pitterchi (Sep 19, 2006)

This is my last post on this forum. Too many people are very unfriendly.



> I can guarantee if a humane society or a rescue group were to get that pup and hear how it was being "trained" they would be upset, and just advertizing the pup with the background mentioned would make applicants flock to the aide of the pup, due to its prior upbringing.


The rescue group was the one that recommended the bark collar to me. Get over it. IT CAN BE EFFECTIVE. Many other people I speak with have mentioned it to me as well. Get over it...

FYI, many training tactics seem a bit inhumane.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Bark collars are very effective tools if and when used correctly.


Your puppy is very young.


You really need to look at what you are doing to the pup:

Contain-Isolate-Punish

I posted this in another thread, but it applies here as well:


_Puppies go through many traumatic stages early in life, from birth to weaning to rehoming, going through vaccinations, food changes, deworming processes and seperation from the rest of the litter and everything familiar. Food changes can be rough on their systems, a new environment can be over stimulating, and oftentimes over and under handeling also adds stress. _


Crates are extremely important tools. They are needed for vet visits, emergency moves, a "safe haven" for a dog that needs time alone, and potty training.

Your pup is young and will not be able to distinguish good from bad senerios if you use it and the bark collar at the same time.

Bark collars are also great training tools, if used properly.

Your pup needs time to adjust and get used to set schedules and rewards. Training is also important in this stage of its life, and its an ongoing process.

I'm sorry you feel the need to leave since positive reinforcement wasn't given for the behavior you've shown.

Your pup, in this example, has no choice to leave, make new decisions or get relief from stress felt during its contain-isolate-punish sessions.

Do you see what I'm getting at?

You are conditioning the pup to certian elements that may not be desireable, understandable or positively manageable. 

How you raise a pup greatly determines what s/he will become, and what anyone should hope and strive for is a healthy, content and well behaved animal.


We'd all be willing to work with you, and help you out in your puppy ownership experience.

I hope you at least take the time to read through the entire wonderpuppy website. Your pup could definantly benefit from any knowledge you decide to absorb and apply from it.


----------



## toniaxp (Sep 27, 2006)

You should first try and train them to stop barking, then use other less painful methods, only use a shock collar as a last resort........I actually tested one on myself lol and I gotta say they are not quite as gental as they claim ouch!


----------

